# am i doing it right?



## troyrae360 (Apr 16, 2009)

Am i doing it right?
I decided to give this a go, every litle bit helps right?

Well so i down loaded the F@H installer from the ATI driver.

But then i look on this thread to try and find out if it was working fast enough. any way then i see all these posts on how to set it up ect. 
it seemed straight forward to me!
anyway heres a screen shot
sureley its working propley and isnt that hard to sort out?
can some one tell me if its working and is it up to speed?

PS. i added my name etc after it started, i presume it will show up on the next one


----------



## troyrae360 (Apr 16, 2009)

well?


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Apr 16, 2009)

troyrae360 said:


> Am i doing it right?
> I decided to give this a go, every litle bit helps right?
> 
> Well so i down loaded the F@H installer from the ATI driver.
> ...



Yes, it will update your name when completed. Keep the viewer closed, as it slows the client down. mmaakk will help you with the 3870x2(he has 2 of them). Other than that, welcome to the team troyrae360!


----------



## bogmali (Apr 16, 2009)

You need to get a better screenie and I'm not too familiar with that ATI viewer. Are you using a GPU or CPU client? Maybe if you monitor your client with FahMon you will be able to tell if it is working.


----------



## troyrae360 (Apr 16, 2009)

hmm, i dont know if it cpu or gpu, they both go at 95-100% with the program running


----------



## mrw1986 (Apr 16, 2009)

You're Doing It Wrong


----------



## troyrae360 (Apr 16, 2009)

haha, why do you say that?


----------



## mrw1986 (Apr 16, 2009)

No idea...been waiting for a reason to post those pics for like a year now...haha!


----------



## troyrae360 (Apr 16, 2009)

lol, you the second person to tell me im doing it wrong.


----------



## freakshow (Apr 16, 2009)

mrw1986 said:


> No idea...been waiting for a reason to post those pics for like a year now...haha!



roflmao that is funny


----------



## troyrae360 (Apr 16, 2009)

the first was my Misis


----------



## mrw1986 (Apr 16, 2009)

haha!


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Apr 16, 2009)

mrw1986 said:


> You're Doing It Wrong



Thread needs to go back on track.


----------



## mmaakk (Apr 16, 2009)

BUCK NASTY said:


> mmaakk will help you with the 3870x2(he has 2 of them).








 Jokes apart, anyone who needs information about folding 3870X2 at its finest  just talk to me! I know this cards inside-out.


----------



## bogmali (Apr 16, 2009)

mmaakk said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/090416/DSCN0518.jpg
> 
> Jokes apart, anyone who needs information about folding 3870X2 at its finest  just talk to me! I know this cards inside-out.



Show off


Oh and BTW....You have enough X2's there M8


----------

